
Golang and why it matters - pythonist
https://medium.com/@jamesotoole/golang-and-why-it-matters-1710b3af96f7
======
thewhitetulip
I recently posted on the community group with the title golang, they were
pissed. The subject was diverted to "Language is called Go not Golang". So if
you don't want to be facing their wrath, it'd be cool to call the language Go
:D

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10899576)

